# Glock 31



## mitzymitzy (Aug 11, 2012)

Just purchased my new Glock 31....357 Sig and it looks great...
For concealed carry what grain ammo would you recommend, light or heavy and why??


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

mitzymitzy said:


> Just purchased my new Glock 31....357 Sig and it looks great...
> For concealed carry what grain ammo would you recommend, light or heavy and why??


Speer 124 Gold Dot (factory) went across my screens at 1415 FPS. THAT'S SERIOUS!!! Same bullet and blue dot will get you there with out going to max load! one very flat shooting round. To me bullet weight is a personal thing I tend to favor heavier bullets. Normally whatever weight the caliber was designed around at the start-44 MAG 240, 45 APC 230 38 special 158, etc.


----------

